# Nice range in the Goldsboro area....



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I've been a member for awhile and would to pass on to anyone in this area thay can join a pretty nice club. With skeet,metal pie plate and moving targets and a very cool staff. On Tuesdays and Thursday it is rented out to the military forces ONLY. http://www.encgc.com/home/

Great place to shoot.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I agree, nice club. 

I was a member, expired this past week, gas prices have killed my budget. :smt102


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Will try them out.

Used to shoot competition clays and moving targets sounds interesting.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> I agree, nice club.
> 
> I was a member, expired this past week, gas prices have killed my budget. :smt102


I have to renew my membership this week.


----------



## leper65 (Jan 14, 2007)

Good place to shoot and the owner Ken is a good guy too. Nice bunch of guys working there as well. I need to renew...


----------

